# Internship in UAE



## deanalnoury (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I'm a US citizen currently studying in the US. I'm a junior student and just got a a summer internship offer from one of Dubai company's. They did submit an application for a mission visa about 3 weeks ago, however, the labor office just asked for an attested university certificate. As you may have noticed, I still have not graduated yet. I'm wondering if certified transcripts would actually be sufficient for this matter. Its the first time that the company have accepted any interns from overseas so they aren't really experienced in that area. Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks for your time.

Dean


----------



## Brit_In_Dubai (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey, I had the same issue when coming over to start a full-time job straight out of university in the UK. The company weren't used to the situation but suggested I got the transcript attested and they'd attempt to use it as a substitute for a degree certificate with the visa office. I got the transcript attested etc, and it all worked fine - the visa office didn't seem to even think twice about it.

Best of luck!

Ben


----------

